
Ask HN: Is Europe safe for brown people? - 31reasons
I am thinking of working remotely &#x2F; traveling to Europe for 6 months. My main concern is the anti-immigrant, anti-brown sentiments in the post Trump world in the US. Does these sentiments exists in Europe? or is it much open society compared to US? If you are traveling brown person in Europe, please let me know your experience. Thank you.
======
anonyfox
Here in Germany, you might be in trouble if you look like a young male refugee
from syria. Looking hispanic or african or asian will be a non-issue, though.

This has _nothing_ to do with Trump, but with our refugee crisis, and the way
our media deals with it.

~~~
31reasons
>>Here in Germany, you might be in trouble if you look like a young male
refugee from syria

Can you tell me more about your experience. How did you come to this
conclusion?

